# Should I do air bags on my MK1?



## VrJosh (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey I was thinking of doing a air bag setup on my 1984 GTI.
Is it worth it?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Should I do air bags on my MK1? (VrJosh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VrJosh* »_Hey I was thinking of doing a air bag setup on my 1984 GTI.


Yes









_Quote, originally posted by *VrJosh* »_
Is it worth it?









Hhhmmm. Try em and find out


----------



## VrJosh (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Should I do air bags on my MK1? (moacur)*

I alway want to go lower, even when i have coils.


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Should I do air bags on my MK1? (VrJosh)*

I say go for it.... not a whole lot of mk1's on bags in the states


----------



## VrJosh (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Should I do air bags on my MK1? (candela)*

ya, i really like my cars diff. from everyone else
Just orderd 13' SSR
Does anyone have any pics on airbags?


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Should I do air bags on my MK1? (VrJosh)*

Yes you should.


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Should I do air bags on my MK1? (2lowcoupedoor)*

Ummmmm.
Yea.


----------



## VrJosh (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Should I do air bags on my MK1? (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

Is there a certain kind i should look for?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Should I do air bags on my MK1? (VrJosh)*

pshhh yeah


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

u should absolutely do it.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

I wouldn't think twice. Do it.


----------



## VrJosh (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (Plain)*

WOW... that looks sick.
Yea i think i am deff going to do it.


----------



## VrJosh (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (VrJosh)*

What kind should i go with?


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (VrJosh)*

talk to mason tech, they are helpin out the air scene a lot and might be able to help you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (VrJosh)*

here are 2 more reasons for you.. 
















there's also a very nice mk1 on bags in the 07/06 issue of pvw..


----------



## VrJosh (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (candela)*

This is my car on H&R springs. I want to slam it so i was going to do coils but leaning toward air bags


----------



## Blue MK2 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (crippled4life)*










Thats not air ride








That runs TVR running gear. Ita also bigger than any mk1/rabbit as its widend for the running gear










_Modified by Blue MK2 at 1:20 AM 4-6-2008_


----------



## VrJosh (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (Blue MK2)*

I think i am going to do a VRT in the rabbit now


----------



## VrJosh (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (VrJosh)*

This is my car on Vmax Coils


























_Modified by VrJosh at 5:52 AM 4-18-2008_


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (VrJosh)*

air ride will not get you any lower than coil overs but what it will get you is adjustability so you can actually drive the car with out worrying all the time. The biggest issues with air ride on the front of a mk1 is strut length as you will need to do a bag over strut setup. 
I had this done on my car but it was not low enough on stock lenth struts for my liking so I am working on another route to go lower
I found that the koni racing 8610-1436 is the smallest insert made that can be used in a modified mk2 strut housing then you can use a universal air strut bag kit, this will get you low even lower is you raise the strut towers. 
for the rear I did a chapman universal bag over strut


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (toplessvw)*

just do this.








.








.








.


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_*just*do this.
http://www.vwhome.de/wsee/2008/cars2/013/016.jpg[/img
.
[img]http://www.vwhome.de/wsee/2008/cars2/013/017.jpg[/img
.
[img]http://www.vwhome.de/wsee/2008/cars2/013/015.jpg[/img
.
[img]http://www.vwhome.de/wsee/2008/cars2/013/014.jpg[/img[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

ofcourse its JUST that easy [IMG]http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/biggrin_upper.gif


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*

exactly.
just dont make it look so tacky.


----------



## pags16vgli (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (uberdork)*

that thing is pretty sick


_Modified by pags16vgli at 8:06 PM 5-31-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

DO IT!


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

As a former MK1 stalker I say YES! Just make sure you dont do it half ass. Be a surgeon and do it right! Look up "patatron" and see how to do it right for the rear end (if your happen to live under a rock, this car was one the of only few things he seem to get right!)


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (WCHLVR)*

i hate those welds.. If i had a mk1 again that i didnt drive all the time i would do cylenders. they go low and you can squeeze them in to the mk1s tiny strut towers... id also section the strut towers and do a mini body drop


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (WCHLVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WCHLVR* »_(if your happen to live under a rock, this car was one the of only few things he seem to get right!)

not defending him, but his VRT rabbit was also very impressive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (Jory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jory* »_
not defending him, but his VRT rabbit was also very impressive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Concur


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (WCHLVR)*

i wanna do air bags on my mk1 jetta coupe any advice?


----------

